# gtir manifold on ga16



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

I searched around and didnt find an answer to this...... will a gtir turbo manifold fit a ga16de.... i read some where on the forum about a 200sx se with a gtir manifold so i assume he meant on a ga16 but i wanted to double check.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no they are different sizes.... Try www.protech-fabrication.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and www.hotshot.com


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shawn_200sx said:


> I searched around and didnt find an answer to this...... will a gtir turbo manifold fit a ga16de.... i read some where on the forum about a 200sx se with a gtir manifold so i assume he meant on a ga16 but i wanted to double check.



More than likely it was an entire GTi-R motor swap. As the others stated it will only fit on an SR motor...


----------



## shawn_200sx (Oct 9, 2004)

tank you very much!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> no they are different sizes.... Try www.protech-fabrication.com



has th qg mani been confirmed to fit on the ga yet? sorry for the stupid question i've been out of the nissan scene for over a year now....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I never got to install mine, had to sell  

I did buy a manifold gasket and its was identical... Bruce told me many people have bought the mani and it works great


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> I never got to install mine, had to sell
> 
> I did buy a manifold gasket and its was identical... Bruce told me many people have bought the mani and it works great



wow thats great to know, this is the mani i planned on getting because of the limited budget, but allas got married, and have a kid on the way, as the sig says, all hope is lost.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> I never got to install mine, had to sell
> 
> I did buy a manifold gasket and its was identical... Bruce told me many people have bought the mani and it works great


wish we would see at least one of the many..


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> wish we would see at least one of the many..



ok thats what i thought, i cant belive its been over a year and noone has tried it and proved wether it works or not.


----------

